# How to tailor your throat-hit



## Hooked (6/1/18)

Copied from:
https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2016/08/throat-hit.html

*For a Stronger Throat Hit:*

Use a higher-nicotine juice. More nicotine equals more throat hit. Simple.

Choose a higher-PG blend: If you have a sub ohm tank and mod, a roughly 50/50 PG/VG mix is good, for a basic tank system you should aim for a bit more PG than that.

Increase the power or temperature: More power or a higher temperature will amplify your existing throat hit and add one of its own.

Go with a menthol juice: Menthol boosts throat hit, so if it’s a priority, try out some menthol flavours. Citrus blends can work too.

Decrease the airflow: Less airflow means a more concentrated, hotter vape, and that translates into a punchier throat hit.


*For a Gentler Throat Hit*

Decrease your nicotine strength: You might need to vape a bit more to feel satisfied, but lower nicotine strengths are better for a gentle throat hit.

Use higher-VG liquids: VG is great for clouds, but the throat hit is really smooth at anything over 70 % VG.

Reduce your power setting: Lower-power vaping keeps the vapour cool and the throat hit gentle.

Choose a sweet flavour: Sweet, creamy or bakery e-juices offer a generally smooth throat hit. Coffees and tobaccos can have the same effect too.

Open up your airflow: More airflow makes the vapour cooler and less concentrated, reducing throat hit.

Stick with cotton wicks: Cotton offers a subtle throat hit, but it’s less than with other wicking materials.

*Do you agree/disagree with any of the above? Do you have other suggestions?*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/18)

I can concur with higher nic, adding menthol and higher PG to enhance the throat hit


However, for me, the high throat hit is mainly pleasurable in mouth to lung style vaping

For direct lung hits I don't like strong throat hit. Its a totally different sensation anyway

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------

